# Best use of Hilton Honor Points



## jin (Oct 31, 2009)

I have 600,000 HH pts I want to use before they become worth 25% less with the point devaluation next yr.  *What are the most expensive and nicest **Hiltons/Conrads* *in the world* since I would love to stick it to Blackstone as well as have a great couple of weeks on Hilton?!  I am also considering the Waldorf collection if I can maximize point usage -- Are there any discounts such as the AXON codes for Waldorfs? I am a Diamond member so availability won't be an issue.  Thanks in advance for any and all replies! Pete :annoyed:


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, would I love to have your problem... How about a trip to the Maldives?

Conrad Maldives Rangali Island Benefits:
Due to the very special nature of the accommodations at the Conrad Maldives Rangali Island we are unable to offer upgraded accommodations. However, we are delighted to offer Diamond VIPs a choice of either VIP Package 1 or 2, during your stay:

VIP Package 1
Daily breakfast for member and one guest in either Atoll Market or Vilu restaurant
One bottle of wine
One half-day excursion for member and one guest
Deluxe fruit basket upon arrival 

VIP Package 2
Daily happy hour beverages (Vilu or Rangali Bar) 
One bottle of wine 
One half-day excursion for member and one guest
Conrad branded merchandise upon departure

HHonors Reservations...
"Going Global" for Silver, Gold or Diamond HH Members, until Jan. 14th...
6 - 14 N at Cat. 6 hotels... 175,000 to 410,000 points (up to 815,000 at Waldorf). 
6 - 14 N at lessor hotels.... 150,000 to 350,000 points.

"AXON" for any HH Am-Ex Card Holder, until Jan. 14th...
4 N at Cat.5 (AXON 5)... 125,00 poiints.
4 N at Cat.6 (AXON 6)... 145,000 points.


----------



## sml2181 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have booked a 14-nights stay at the Conrad Maldives. 
Will be booking another 10 nights stay soon with an additional 4 nights in Dubai - it's still too early for my dates. 

Then I will have some points left which I will probably use in Venice and Rome, or maybe Paris. (The WA Versailles is taking 40K instead of 60K now.) 

These are converted bonus points which I have left after using some of them for various stays at the CM in 2008 and 2009, a stay at the Conrad Chicago, Hilton Whistler and the WA NYC. These were sold out at the time but thanks to the Diamond desk I was able to get 2 rooms.


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

Check out the Hilton forum on Flyertalk - lot's of discussion there on this topic.


----------



## jin (Oct 31, 2009)

Maldives sounds very enticing.   Would you recommend it with a 5 and 8 yo (who are both *excellent* travelers, and easy to please no matter where we go)?  For those who have stayed there what was your impression overall versus other Hilton properties?


----------



## Purseval (Oct 31, 2009)

What about the new Waldorf Astoria in Orlando?


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 31, 2009)

I know it is not an international place but we once used HH points to stay at the Hilton Waikoloa on the big island and had a great time.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 31, 2009)

We just stayed this past May in the Paris Hilton at the Arc de Triomphe.  It cost us 175000 points for 6 nights.

Sue


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2009)

> What are the most expensive and nicest Hiltons/Conrads in the world


I agree go to the flyertalk boards for info on the most expensive, best resorts, best value, best executive lounge, best diamond upgrades, reviews, etc.



> Maldives sounds very enticing.   Would you recommend it with a 5 and 8 yo (who are both *excellent* travelers, and easy to please no matter where we go)?  For those who have stayed there what was your impression overall versus other Hilton properties?



It's very expensive. Here's some info - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93433&highlight=maldives


----------



## Elster (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont fully understand this yet - but according to the VIP offers I should be able to book using a GLON...x code for 6 nights here for 175000 points - 

2 points :- 

1. i cant seem to drop that code into the reward stay booking form - is this telephone only does anyone know?
2. it's coming up at 240000 points without it

OUCH!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2009)

Elster said:


> I dont fully understand this yet - but according to the VIP offers I should be able to book using a GLON...x code for 6 nights here for 175000 points -
> 
> 2 points :-
> 
> ...



Yes, the VIP award codes can only be booked via a phone call. Only the standard award codes can be booked online via HHonors.


----------



## sml2181 (Oct 31, 2009)

You can go to this page and click "Go to search" above the Aloha Spirit Offer. 
Hope the link works.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> You can go to this page and click "Go to search" above the Aloha Spirit Offer.
> Hope the link works.



Thanks, sml2181 

You can now book the HHonors VIP awards online if you sign in via the VIP award page. See sml2181's link above (click on "Go to Search" and it brings up the Sign On Page. This will add the VP award code values to the dropdown list of award codes).


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2009)

[duplicate deleted]


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2009)

Purseval said:


> What about the new Waldorf Astoria in Orlando?



*Snort!* Sure, its tres nice... mouse-town and all that, but dude, its still just Orlando.
... Maybe its 'cuz I live in a 2 hr. drive and my idea of a deluxe vacation is to get out'a town.


----------



## Elster (Nov 1, 2009)

It works a treat guys - I am just sooooooooo glad I joined this board... thanks alot


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 1, 2009)

You may also consider the Hilton Barbados in the winter and the Hilton Whister during the winter olympics. Other options to consider are the Hiltons in Tahiti.  We stayed in Barcelona this year on a redemption.  Both Hiltons there are excellent.


----------



## Elster (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for the info, having just acquired a 2nd week at the Scotland HIGVC property, I'm toying with the idea of converting 7000pts to HH and HGVCing the other 7000 to get the best of both worlds next yr....


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 1, 2009)

Elster said:


> thanks for the info, having just acquired a 2nd week at the Scotland HIGVC property, I'm toying with the idea of converting 7000pts to HH and HGVCing the other 7000 to get the best of both worlds next yr....



A couple of years ago, we stayed at Craigendorrach for a week and then Hilton Caledonian Hotel in Edinburgh for a week.  It worked out for a very nice vacation.

nonutrix


----------



## Purseval (Nov 1, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> *Snort!* Sure, its tres nice... mouse-town and all that, but dude, its still just Orlando.


I'm sorry, I thought I was making a suggestion for the OP.


----------



## Sabre (Nov 2, 2009)

I started a similar thread on maximizing the value of Hhonors points before the devaluation on Flyertalk.  Here's a link: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...-hhonors-points-before-devaluation-kicks.html

The Conrad Maldives is recommended there as well, it looks beautiful, the only negative is getting there, which looks to be pricey with limited flight options, Qatar or Emirates seem to be the only major international flights (out of Toronto at least).  

Can anyone share their experiences on the best/cheapest way to get there from either NYC or Toronto?  Are there any major destinations that could be options with Star Alliance FF points?  Dubai perhaps?  

Anyone have an idea what a r/t flight from Dubai to MLE runs on average during August?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 2, 2009)

My wife has advised me that she would like to visit Costa Rica.  We plan to redeem our points for the old category 6 Glon7 on January 7 wo we can spend some time at the Hilton Papagayo in Guanacaste, Costa Rica in January 2011.  Hilton reps stated that as long as we book the redemption prior to January 15, 2010, we will be under the current redemption system rather than the new devalued redemption system.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 3, 2009)

Question: can I spend 6 nights in two different hotels using the GLON package? I would like to go to New Zealand but can't imagine spending all six days in Auckland with my limited vacation time. I totally forgot that I still have over 350K of points. Guess I will try to get two packages before Jan 15...


----------



## brp (Nov 3, 2009)

LisaH said:


> Question: can I spend 6 nights in two different hotels using the GLON package? I would like to go to New Zealand but can't imagine spending all six days in Auckland with my limited vacation time. I totally forgot that I still have over 350K of points. Guess I will try to get two packages before Jan 15...



I believe not. Certainly not with the online booking engine as it requires a 6 night minimum for each hotel reservation. Worth a call, but I'd not hold out much hope.

Cheers.


----------



## tjorhom (Nov 3, 2009)

*" have 600,000 HH pts I want to use before they become worth 25% less with the point devaluation next yr."*  What are you talking about here?  Have HH gone out and said this or????


----------



## tjorhom (Nov 3, 2009)

I would also like to suggest Phoenix with two great choices now:  The boulders and the Biltmore.  Cheap flights right now also.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 3, 2009)

tjorhom said:


> *" have 600,000 HH pts I want to use before they become worth 25% less with the point devaluation next yr."*  What are you talking about here?  Have HH gone out and said this or????


Hilton is just changing up the HHonors system again, and in the end it will cost more points for a reward hotel room after mid-January.  The last time they did this was 2003, so it shouldn't be a big surprise to anyone.

Kurt


----------



## Elsie Mae (Nov 6, 2009)

In the Maldives there is also
Hilton Maldives Iru Fushi, which is getting great reviews.

If you are on the west coast though, Hilton Bora Bora or Moorea/Tahiti is only around 8 hours away.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Hilton Maldives looks wonderful too.  
The Hilton Seychelles is also nice. And the Hilton Mauritius, but their fares have been lowered so much that I doubt it would be a very good value. 

Within the US I haven't really searched fares or for options to use points lately so I couldn't comment on that. But I have seen fares drop lower than I could have imagined a few years ago. Not only in the US - everywhere. 

I can imagine people not wanting to travel all the way to the Maldives. 
I think the value is just there where you need it or where you want it. 

I just booked 2 room for 1 weekend night using points at the Conrad Brussels, which is our quick getaway address as it is a 2 hours drive but still in another country - value may not be the best, and normally I don't use points for staying here, but I just did it. We always get a very nice suite, a bottle of something nice with bubbles and the Conrad breakfast for 6 persons, which is normally 75 Euro per person. Would I spend the amount for the suite? No way, I would spend the amount for the regular rooms only. Love it.


----------



## keeshonds2 (Nov 9, 2009)

The Hilton Barbados is very nice.  We spent Christmas there using a GLON award when they first opened.

As for WA, the Roosevelt in New Orleans is pretty nice.  They did a great job restoring the building and every time we stay there we get a junior suite or a suite for being a Diamond.  We enjoy that one more than the one in NYC.

WA also just opened 2 properties in Key West.


----------



## jin (Dec 10, 2009)

Just an update: We have decided to stay 7 nights in Paris at the Hilton Arc D Triumph and 6 nights at the Conrad in Brussels.  Was able to get free airfare (using Star Alliance points--50k X 4 people) into Paris and out of Brussels with direct flights!  Best part is U.S. Air is devaluing star alliance points by 20% as of January, so I feel I am maximizing points usage for Hilton and US Air prior to major Devaluations.  Thanks to everyone who replied with the great suggestions -- many of the suggestions I hope to get to in the future -- Unfortunately, many of the Conrads only allow 2 or 3 people which limits us with 2 kids for now.... 
 BTW -- for anyone who has stayed at either of the above hotels we picked, what were your opinions of the hotels?  Thanks! Pete


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 10, 2009)

jin said:


> Just an update: We have decided to stay 7 nights in Paris at the Hilton Arc D Triumph and 6 nights at the Conrad in Brussels.  Was able to get free airfare (using Star Alliance points--50k X 4 people) into Paris and out of Brussels with direct flights!



Nice! If you have the time, I endorse an elevator to the top of the Eiffel.
All glass and if there's a little wind, an interesting, if not white-knuckle, ride.


----------



## jin (Dec 10, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Nice! If you have the time, I endorse an elevator to the top of the Eiffel.
> All glass and if there's a little wind, an interesting, if not white-knuckle, ride.



Never been to Paris so we will be sure to do this -- the kids would probably love it!


----------

